# Rose Contry



## ozman

Any news would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kftopgun

Qual has pretty tight triple with long middle retired. *Many* handles and pickups. My source says barely a handful have done it.


----------



## K G

Open is taking no prisoners...

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38208

First thread on the topic regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## kftopgun

17 back to the second in the Q.......more than half of those had handles in the first.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee

Qual has 17 back for the second series, only 3 good jobs. 8 dogs did the test without a handle, 13 were picked up. Some very long hunts too.

14 dogs back for the water blind.


----------



## Ted Shih

I was told that there are 25 dogs to run in the Amateur Saturday morning


----------



## Sharon van der Lee

Last dog to run in the Open today was dog #61, starting with dog #1 tomorrow morning.

11 dogs to run the water marks tomorrow morning in the Qual.


----------



## Deborah936

Any call back numbers?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee

Qual callbacks - 3 5 11 13 15 19 26 27 30 32 34


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Today conditions are cold and windy, no rain. Wind is gusting so hard that at least one dog cannot hear the whistles on the blind and is gone out of sight. Wicked weather. People are bundled up with stocking caps and layers. Dogs are shivering.

I am told the pond where the Restricted is running is full of rose bush plants and nasty stuff. No wonder the dogs don't want to get in there.

Here is the setup with notes from Friday:
Restricted is a very tough double with a short retired and a very long blind. all birds are hen pheasants and all require dogs to swim. cover is that nasty rose bush stuff. lots of tough terrain, a quad road runs through it, lots of nasty rose thorns--very difficult. we are on a rain delay now. As of 1 p.m. on Friday, 14 dogs have run and 4 of those 14 have run the blind. Others have either picked up, or handled so much that the judges didn't allow them to run the blind.

Of the 14 that have run, I show (unofficially) #21, 23, 26, 30 got to run the blind. If things don't improve weather wise, we may not get done with this series today.

Early on we had wind which helped with scenting. Then, we had no wind and dogs couldn't find the short retired--even the ones that had the guts to get across the pond for it couldn't come up with it and hunted and hunted and hunted. Even with handling, some had to have bird boy help to find that pheasant.


----------



## Judy Chute

HiRollerlabs said:


> Today conditions are cold and windy, no rain. Wind is gusting so hard that at least one dog cannot hear the whistles on the blind and is gone out of sight. Wicked weather. People are bundled up with stocking caps and layers. Dogs are shivering.
> 
> Am told the pond where the Restricted is running is full of rose bush plants and nasty stuff. No wonder the dogs don't want to get in there.


What miserable conditions...  ....sorry for the dogs...

Judy


----------



## Sharon van der Lee

Qual results -
1st Al, Doug Grimes
2nd Genny, Lynn Thomson
3rd Kara, Roy Mackey
4th, Steel, Lauren Hays
RJ - Katie, Dan Widner
JAM's - Chigger, Mark Burke and Coal, Dorothy Ruehman


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Congrats to Doug Grimes & Dr Ed on the Q win, and to Mackey's and the rest too. Heard the water marks were all-age tough--difficult with re-entry off of multiple points and cross wind.

Restricted--this a.m. maybe 6 dogs were allowed to run the blind. Not sure all of them will be back as some of the blinds were choppy even though marks were ok. Wind kept on gusting throughout the morning. A couple of dogs couldn't hear whistles and went out on blind after doing nice marks.

Am just finished the first series land marks and will set up a land blind.

No callbacks on Open or Am yet.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee

Open callbacks - 2 3 7 21 23 30 35 36 39 48 50 51 57 58 59 61


----------



## Deuce4104

Way to go Danny and Katie! Congrats:razz:


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Open callbacks -
> 
> 2/shrader
> 3/stupka
> 7/bearden
> 21/rorem
> 23/schrader
> 30/schrader
> 35/gunzer
> 36/schrader
> 39/erhardt
> 48/rorem
> 50/schrader
> 51/widner
> 57/schrader
> 58/dan hurst
> 59/stephen ritter
> 61/gunzer


3 dogs did the test from this morning's group. Wind gusted BIG and 13 in a row picked up.

If anyone has the rotation for the Restricted, please post. I heard there was discussion between the judges as to whether this test was the water marks and water blind, or if they would more water work. I have not heard what the 2nd series is going to be.


----------



## dogcommand

Thanks for your informative posts Hi-Rollers and Sharon van der Lee.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Amateur callbacks (unofficial) after land marks--36 back. Judges set up a blind, test dog couldn't hear whistles due to wind gusts and are setting up another blind. #59 starts.

1/Mark Burke
4/Charles Bearden
5/Sharon Gierman
7/Mike Molthan
8/Rich Heusser or A Twomey
9/Dale Sweeney
11/Ted Shih
12/Dan Hurst
16/Bill McKnight
17/Sherri Allen or Dan Widner
18/Ken Robbins
19/Chilton Miles III
23/Sharon Gierman
26/Ted Shih
28/John Skibber
29/Steve Penny
30/Charles Bearden
31/Wayne Stupka
33/Jim Hurst
35/Lee Smithwick
44/Jean Wu
45/Peter Mottola
46/Pat Kenny
47/Roger Byrd
50/Larry Bozeman
51/Mike Molthan
55/Ted Shih
56/Dale Willard
59/Bob Heise
62/Wendall Williams
64/Stephen Ritter
65/Mike Molthan
66/Dan Widner
68/Steve Helgoth
69/Jim Hurst
70/Ted Shih


----------



## Judy Chute

Good Luck #59, Bob Heise...and Anne!


----------



## bmiles

All dogs called back for second series of the Derby. #13 and #15 scratched.


----------



## EdA

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Qual results -
> 1st Al, Doug Grimes


Extra special congratulations to my very good friend, training buddy, and co-owner of Trumarc's Reverend Al!!! 

Doug and Leslie raised Al and we sent him off for young dog training which did not work out as well as either of us had hoped. He came home 14 months ago a mess. Then Doug lost his young dog Hef, who he loved. I told Doug to take Al and hoped he would help Doug recover from the grief of losing Hef to lymphoma before he was 3. Doug has trained Al almost exclusively for the past 14 months and I hope that his progress will continue.

Goooood Dog Al!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike W.

Open Unofficial:

1)Abby/Dan Hurst
2)Lexi/Wayne Stupka
3)Rooster/Bill Schrader
4)??/Bill Schrader

(10 dogs in the fourth series, 9 finished. Land triple....long middle bird, medium left retired, right medium flyer)


----------



## Charles C.

Congrats to Dan on the Open win. That's incredible.


----------



## birdthrower51

Congratulations Wayne and Lexie on your 2nd place in what sounds to have been a very tough Open
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

junfan68 said:


> Open Unofficial:
> 
> 1)Abby/Dan Hurst
> 2)Lexi/Wayne Stupka
> 3)Rooster/Bill Schrader
> 4)??/Bill Schrader
> 
> (10 dogs in the fourth series, 9 finished. Land triple....long middle bird, medium left retired, right medium flyer)


*Big Congratulations Dan!!!*


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Amateur callbacks to waterblind on Sunday a.m. 22 dogs back, 14 dropped after crosswind land blind. Setup was to come to the line, gunner 175 yds out in field shoots popper, second guy in white coat about 50 yds from the line. Line to the blind runs on right side of short gun and left side of long gun with end at around 200 yards. Strong, gusting wind was blowing left to right so if the dog flares the short gun, casts to get back on line are into the wind.

Unofficial callbacks to waterblind:
1/Mark Burke

9/Dale Sweeney
12/Dan Hurst

18/Ken Robbins

23/Sharon Gierman
28/John Skibber

30/Charles Bearden
31/Wayne Stupka
33/Jim Hurst

44/Jean Wu
45/Peter Mottola
46/Pat Kenny
47/Roger Byrd

51/Mike Molthan
55/Ted Shih
56/Dale Willard
59/Bob Heise
62/Wendall Williams
64/Stephen Ritter
65/Mike Molthan

69/Jim Hurst
70/Ted Shih


----------



## Mike W.

> Open Unofficial:
> 
> 1)Abby/Dan Hurst
> 2)Lexi/Wayne Stupka
> 3)Rooster/Bill Schrader
> 4)??/Bill Schrader
> 
> (10 dogs in the fourth series, 9 finished. Land triple....long middle bird, medium left retired, right medium flyer)



Note: Bill Schrader had 6 of the 10 dogs in the last series. Great showing!


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Way to go Dan!!! congratz!!

Aaron*


----------



## Boondux

Go Jazz, Blue, Regi & Jacki!


----------



## bfarmer

CONGRATS to Dan Hurst and Abby on the Open Win! Blue Ribbons are starting to flow Dan's way! Keep up the good work!
Bobby


----------



## Jim Scarborough

My congratulations to Wayne and Lexi on their second place in the Open.


----------



## TMURRAY

junfan68 said:


> Open Unofficial:
> 
> 1)Abby/Dan Hurst
> 2)Lexi/Wayne Stupka
> CONGRATS to both Dan and Wayne!!!! Keep it up guys and good luck in th AM and Derby
> 
> Troy


----------



## budsdad

junfan68 said:


> Open Unofficial:
> 
> 1)Abby/Dan Hurst
> 2)Lexi/Wayne Stupka
> 3)Rooster/Bill Schrader
> 4)??/Bill Schrader
> 
> Way to go Wayne and Lexi!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Congratulations to Dan with Abby! 
"Local boy does good" stories always make me smile.


----------



## TMURRAY

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Qual results -
> 1st Al, Doug Grimes
> 3rd Kara, Roy Mackey


Congrats to Doug and Ed on the WIN and Roy and Joanne on the 3rd!!!!!

Troy


----------



## matt ottaberry

Way to go Dan and Abby, I'm sorry I left the trial early. That would have been a great moment to share with you. Good luck with the AM and Derby today.


----------



## Bayou Magic

WOW! Congrats Dan and Abby!!! EXCELLENT! 

fp


----------



## Mark Sehon

Wayne and Dann. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee

Derby callbacks to the 4th series - 15 dogs

1 Stupka
3 Heusser
4 Milligan
5 McKnight
7 Gierman
8 Boley
9 Skibber
12 Erhardt
14 Farmer
17 Cates
18 Honza
23 Milligan
24 Skibber
25 Hurst
26 Thomson


----------



## Ricky Elston

Congrats to Wayne and Dan!


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Amateur callbacks to water marks on Sunday afternoon. 11 back after waterblind (started the blind with 22) with two gunners on first point who sleuce into a mud bank of an island. Dog is to miss pt with sleuce gunners, miss an island, get on next point (2 feet on land required), cast off and swim to shore. Run down shore to bird. The sleucing really got to the dogs. Even with no bird used, they really jazzed up. Wind was very calm to begin with, then came up as the test went on making it harder for dogs to hear whistles.

Unofficial callbacks to water marks:

12/Dan Hurst

18/Ken Robbins

23/Sharon Gierman
28/John Skibber

33/Jim Hurst

44/Jean Wu
45/Peter Mottola

55/Ted Shih

59/Bob Heise

65/Mike Molthan

70/Ted Shih


----------



## Judy Chute

Good Luck, Ann!!!


----------



## budsdad

Go Regi. Maybe he can win the Am this year after his Open win last year. Good luck Bob and Anne.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee

Derby results - 

1st Bullet/Hurst
2nd Lilabet/Skibber
3rd Boo/Milligan
4th Arrow/Farmer
RJ Rainey/Skibber
JAM's -
Wendy/Stupka
Cindy/Heusser
Dealer/Milligan
Emmitt/McKnight
Peanut/Gierman
Chili/Boley
Livvy/Erhardt
Diva/Honza
Molson/Thomson


----------



## Sean H

Congrats Dan, Abby, and Bullet!! You're on a roll!!!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

*Dan the DOMINATOR Hurst*


----------



## Mark Sehon

Dan what a roll!!


----------



## Lucky Number Seven

What are the results of the amateur?


----------



## Deuce4104

Congratulations Wayne! Wendy/Lexi must have had a great weekend. See you soon.


----------



## Boondux

Congrats Diva & Robert Honza on the Derby JAM! 

Go Regi!


----------



## Angie B

TMURRAY said:


> junfan68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open Unofficial:
> 
> 1)Abby/Dan Hurst
> 2)Lexi/Wayne Stupka
> CONGRATS to both Dan and Wayne!!!! Keep it up guys and good luck in th AM and Derby
> 
> Troy
> 
> 
> 
> That is FRICK'N FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> Congrats Dan and Wayne... Whooo Hooooo!!
> 
> Angie
Click to expand...


----------



## Black Dog

Any AM results.


----------



## Ted Shih

As reported to me

Amateur
1) Anna O/H: Robbins
2) Regi O/H: Heise
3) Rider O/H: Shih
4) Jazz O/H: Hurst, Jim
RJ) Mozzie O/H: Shih

Do not know Jams

Fourth series was very hard and very fun to run.


----------



## mealman

congrats to Ann, Bob and Regi.


----------



## RockyDog

Way to go, Ann, Bob and Regi!


----------



## BonMallari

Ted Shih said:


> As reported to me
> 
> Amateur
> 1) Anna O/H: Robbins
> 2) Regi O/H: Heise
> 3) Rider O/H: Shih
> 4) Jazz O/H: Hurst, Jim
> RJ) Mozzie O/H: Shih
> 
> Do not know Jams
> 
> Fourth series was very hard and very fun to run.


congrats Ted , I heard it was tough and was a close trial, way to hang in there


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Way to go Ken and Ted


----------



## Brad B

Congrats to Wayne with Lexi and Wendy!! Your hard work is paying off!!

Congrats to Miss. Hayes and Steel also with the Qual. 4th!!

Tough weekend weather for all up that way!!!


----------



## Boondux

Congrats to Bob, Ann & Regi and also Jim & Jazz!


----------



## stevelow

Congratulations to two of my training partners, Lynne Thomson with Genny's Qual second and Molson's Derby Jam, also Jean Wu and Jacki on the Amateur Jam. Also congratulations to two good friends, Lauren Hays with Steel's Qual fourth and Dorothy Ruehman with Coal's Qual Jam.


----------



## dogcommand

Hey Steve, Tell them congratulations from me too.


----------



## Wade Thurman

CONGRATS to Ann and Bob Heise with Regi.

Also, CONGRATS to my friend Jim Hurst and Jazz!!!

Good Luck to you guys the rest of the Winter trip. Look forward to seeing you this Spring and Summer.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Ted Shih said:


> As reported to me
> 
> Amateur
> 1) Anna O/H: Robbins
> 2) Regi O/H: Heise
> 3) Rider O/H: Shih
> 4) Jazz O/H: Hurst, Jim
> RJ) Mozzie O/H: Shih
> 
> Do not know Jams
> 
> Fourth series was very hard and very fun to run.


JAMS (unofficial):
Abby/Dan Hurst Handle
Jr/Sharon Gierman Handle
Tess/John Skibber Handle
Jacki/Jean Wu
Maggie/Mike Molthan

4th Series was a triple with 2 retireds. Long bird was about 350-400 yards out in front of the line with a lay-out blind retired. The first third was across a slew area of swimming/running water, and the rest swimming with significant crosswind across a big piece of water. Ted said something about having "cojones" to do that one. Short retired was angled to the right of the line--about 225 yards across that slew with a layout blind thrown in towards the line to the long bird. Some of the dogs were sucked to the other side of the dike area on that short retired--towards a wooden duck blind. The flyer was to the right of the line straight away at about 75 yards shot onto the land. I'm not real good at distances, so could be more or less. IMO it was a well-thought out test with lots of meat, the flyer on land and the running water short retired, so all 11 dogs could run while it was still light out.

23 of the 64 started were titled (FC, AFC).

What a fun Am. Thank you to Ron Geels and Rose Country for putting on the trial. If you have put on a trial or hunting test, you can begin to appreciate the work involved.


----------



## Judy Chute

Congratulations! Ann, Bob...and "Regi" !!!  

..and, thank you, Ann..for posting details of the series. Well earned!!

Judy


----------



## dogcommand

Ya, thanks to High-Rollers for great reporting. I love it when everything gets reported, not just one pro's clients


----------



## Mike W.

Abby really pinned that left bird. The only dog that did nailed that thing. Love seeing that MH female take the win.

I get into fantasy land as my young female is an "Abby"


----------



## bfarmer

Congrats to Ken Robbins on the Amatuer win and Dan Hurst on the Derby win!
Bobby


----------



## Angie B

Way to go Ann and Bob,,,,

Good for you and Regi... 

Angie


----------

